# Joint Finals hotel update



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

This is just a friendly update on hotel rooms available in Huntsville, AL for finals in October. The Embassy Suites was completely sold out as of yesterday and the Holiday Inn had three rooms left at 5 pm EST yesterday. 

Anyone attending or hoping to attend should book s room ASAP. They are going very quickly!

Nick Wingate


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just booked mine. Thanks for the info sir!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Same here

Thanks


----------

